# Bowers and wilkins xt4 loudspeaker



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Bowers and Wilkins is known across the world for making and desining some of the best speakers for home, and the studio. In todayys market plae, where people are going the in wall speaker route, and investing in AMX and Crestron controllers, the traditional floor standing speaker has taken a little hit.

Thus, the XT4, a new design from B and W, and it looks good.

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...ins_xt4_loudspeaker_reviewed002023.php#_login


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is still something to be said about a nice sized tower speaker and its not only looks for me, I still find towers on the fronts add alot more depth to the imaging to the front stage over bookshelves. I will never recommend an in wall or in ceiling speaker (have never heard a set I like the sound of).


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> There is still something to be said about a nice sized tower speaker and its not only looks for me, I still find towers on the fronts add alot more depth to the imaging to the front stage over bookshelves. I will never recommend an in wall or in ceiling speaker (have never heard a set I like the sound of).


yES, YOUR QUITE RIGHT. tHE dEFINITIVE mYTHOS PROVED THAT. aND i`M WITH YOU ON IN - WALLS. i HAVE NEVER REALLY BEEN IMPRESSED WITH THEIR SOUND, BUT TO BE FAIR, i HARDLY EVER GO TO AN AUDIO/VIDEO SALON TO LISTEN TO THEM. sO, AS THEY SAY TODAY, THEY COULD BE A LOT BETTER.


----------

